

Typed Clojure prevents Null Pointer Exceptions - swannodette
http://frenchy64.github.io/2013/10/04/null-pointer.html

======
goldfeld
cowcatcher, you're hellbanned. As for your question:

"If you want typesafe functional programming on the JVM, why not just use
Scala?"

Well, because some people like Clojure and Scala doesn't have enough
parentheses.

